# Heather Wood - Anybody know how to prepare it?



## heathen06 (4 Mar 2011)

I've been looking to improve my tiny moss pico with a couple of shrimp in it. I read here that Heather Wood is safe to use, so I went to the local park today and collected a couple of dead twigs of it from the Alpine Garden! It's very attractive stuff, I'm looking forward to using it, but how do I go about preparing it? From what I've read, I need to take the bark off? Is this right? Anything else?


----------



## GHNelson (4 Mar 2011)

Hi 
I have read that also....I would submerge it in a bucket of water to get it waterlogged for a few weeks to see if it sinks.
You could add some Melafix/Primafix if you have any as its a anti-bacteria med.
This may stop any white fungus appearing....just my tip it could work or may not work.
Yea and remove the bark.
hoggie


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Mar 2011)

Hi, i have used it with no problems without any preparations. It was not much and the tanks was 180L.
Maybe this informaiton will help.
Cheers.


----------

